# Favrortie and cutest female youtuber ?



## VA5124 (Feb 15, 2022)

Just curious who everyones favorite and cutest female youtuber is mine would be the rybka twins something about cute blonde aussies is just perfect


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 15, 2022)

Leon the lobster. Its owner isn’t sure of the lobster’s gender.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

Leon gives you crabs. Not lobster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 15, 2022)

None. I despise narcissistic talentless hacks.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2022)

YouTube has something beside aircraft?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> YouTube has something beside aircraft?


Yep - bad driving videos.

Because automotive stupidity transcends race, gender and nationality...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VA5124 (Feb 15, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> None. I despise narcissistic talentless hacks.


the rybka twins are talented


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

VA5124 said:


> the rybka twins are talented


You would think that but they have nothing on Leon. He has his own tank to start with.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VA5124 (Feb 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> You would think that but they have nothing on Leon. He has his own tank to start with.


But does he have a house and a peugeot car and can he do gymmastics


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 15, 2022)

Obviously you have not seen Leon do its stretches.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## VA5124 (Feb 15, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Obviously you have not seen Leon do its stretches.


No im too busy watchig the twins

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 15, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> None. I despise narcissistic talentless hacks.


HA HA HA!!! There are youtubers with vastly more talent and knowledge than most of us will ever have...
Dr Becky Smethurst: https://www.youtube.com/c/DrBecky
Amy Shira Teitel: https://www.youtube.com/vintagespace
Just to name a couple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 15, 2022)

I really like The Vintage Space channel. Some cool NASA stories.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

VA5124 said:


> But does he have a house and a peugeot car and can he do gymmastics


in that order
yes
thank god no
yes

And he won a spelling contest from sailor Bob.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 15, 2022)

In both Categories I love watching the videos made by Julie Nolke (explaining the pandemic to my past self) and having met her and her husband can confirm they they are both Wonderful and Talented people.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2022)

What's wrong with owning a Peugeot? He needs something to drive his tank over.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> in that order
> yes
> thank god no
> yes
> ...


FACT!


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 15, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> What's wrong with owning a Peugeot?



One plus of owning a Peugeot is the amount of exercise the owner gets pushing it to the local Peugeot Owner's Club meetings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VA5124 (Feb 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> in that order
> yes
> thank god no
> yes
> ...


Whats wrong with Peugeot they make nice cars and is your lobster as cute as the rybka twins are


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 15, 2022)

I don't know. I haven't met any of them personally.


----------



## VA5124 (Feb 15, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I don't know. I haven't met any of them personally.


you dont have to just look them up their cuteful


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 15, 2022)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2022)

If I want something beautiful and high maintenance, its going to be another Jag

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 15, 2022)

I choose online vids to avoid the dreck, not find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> One plus of owning a Peugeot is the amount of exercise the owner gets pushing it to the local Peugeot Owner's Club meetings.


And the exercise from working overtime to pay for repairs.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

VA5124 said:


> Whats wrong with Peugeot they make nice cars and is your lobster as cute as the rybka twins are


Peugeot cars are a dream. A nightmare but still a dream.
And give the twins spelling classes?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 16, 2022)

gumbyk said:


> HA HA HA!!! There are youtubers with vastly more talent and knowledge than most of us will ever have...
> Dr Becky Smethurst: https://www.youtube.com/c/DrBecky
> Amy Shira Teitel: https://www.youtube.com/vintagespace
> Just to name a couple.


Never underestimate my ability for egotistical behavior and vanity. 

Although I will admit I admire Jordan Peterson and his YT vids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VA5124 (Feb 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Peugeot cars are a dream. A nightmare but still a dream.
> And give the twins spelling classes?


Their aussies they know how to spell


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2022)

*They're

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 16, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> *They're



*There*, *there*! Don't get in a tizz because *they're *unable to use the the English language to make *their *point clearly.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## VA5124 (Feb 16, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> *There*, *there*! Don't get in a tizz because *they're *unable to use the the English language to make *their *point clearly.


Dont hate the twins their aussies they know how to spell and look good doing it


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 16, 2022)

VA5124 said:


> Their aussies they know how to spell


True that. If they could just learn how to talk.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 16, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> True that. If they could just learn how to talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VA5124 (Feb 16, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> True that. If they could just learn how to talk.


What do you mean they talk just fine


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 16, 2022)

VA5124 said:


> What do you mean they talk just fine


I know that but chop busting is so much fun among friends. 
Don’t get me started on Kiwis.


----------



## VA5124 (Feb 16, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I know that but chop busting is so much fun among friends.
> Don’t get me started on Kiwis.


I like their aussie accent anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I know that but chop busting is so much fun among friends.
> Don’t get me started on Kiwis.


Ozzyman's reviews are the best, too.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 16, 2022)

VA5124 said:


> I like their aussie accent anyways


Good on ya’ mate!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2022)

I think all you lot just suck speaking Dutch.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 16, 2022)

I can say New Amsterdam and Brooklyn.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2022)

And on topic, my favourite and cutest female YouTuber is Arnold Schwarzenegger.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 16, 2022)

Was there ever a doubt?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I think all you lot just suck speaking Dutch.


I admit to having zero clues about the Dutch language, except for an ancestor of ours, who's last name was Hoogeboom.

So that's it, my one Dutch word


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 16, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I admit to having zero clues about the Dutch language, except for an ancestor of ours, who's last name was Hoogeboom.
> 
> So that's it, my one Dutch word


Close enough.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 16, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I think all you lot just suck speaking Dutch.



I'll have you know I'm fluent. I learned all my Dutch from this fella:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Close enough.


Hmmm - and I may have mis-spelled that name, now that I think of it.

That's even an accomplishment, being able to typo in Dutch.

Winning!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I think all you lot just suck speaking Dutch.



We all know German was created so the Dutch could have heroes too.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 16, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Hmmm - and I may have mis-spelled that name, now that I think of it.
> 
> That's even an accomplishment, being able to typo in Dutch.
> 
> Winning!


If dat ain’t fluency, I don’t know what is.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 16, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We all know German was created so the Dutch could have heroes too.



Mark Twain "Never knew before what eternity was made for. It is to give some of us a chance to learn German."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 16, 2022)

Have you read Mark Twain’s “That Awful German Language “?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2022)

I think I will have to

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Have you read Mark Twain’s “That Awful German Language “?


Is there an English edition?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We all know German was created so the Dutch could have heroes too.


Ah here we go again  we all know that the Dutch are the superior ones. It’s so small because only the elite were let in, while all the others had to stay in Germany

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Ah here we go again  we all know that the Dutch are the superior ones. It’s so small because only the elite were let in, while all the others had to stay in Germany

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 16, 2022)

I don't like it when you two argue. I'm going back to my Dutch lessons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> View attachment 658201


Good song , that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Good song , that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> View attachment 658202


Of course you don’t agree. You’re German, you just cannot grasp my Dutch stupidity superiority.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Of course you don’t agree. Your German, you just cannot grasp my Dutch stupidity superiority.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

Well that went wild in a jiffy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 8, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I think all you lot just suck speaking Dutch.


Everyone sucks speaking Dutch. Especially the Dutch. It's like listening to a drunk Englishman trying to speak German.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Mar 8, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Everyone sucks speaking Dutch. Especially the Dutch. It's like listening to a drunk Englishman trying to speak German.


Ever heard Flemish? Not judging.....I have Basque friends here and that's pretty different, too. Heard Gaelic at Valentia Island, Ireland in 1998. It's rather different from English, my only language skill.


----------



## bdefen (Mar 8, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I admit to having zero clues about the Dutch language, except for an ancestor of ours, who's last name was Hoogeboom.
> 
> So that's it, my one Dutch word


Mine is Heineken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 8, 2022)

bdefen said:


> Ever heard Flemish? Not judging.....I have Basque friends here and that's pretty different, too. Heard Gaelic at Valentia Island, Ireland in 1998. It's rather different from English, my only language skill.


No, but a couple Frisians tried to prove that their language is incomprehensible. I'm convinced.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 8, 2022)

Back on topic, I have acquaintances from Australia and New Zealand and have learned not to confuse them. (They get very cross.)


----------



## bdefen (Mar 8, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Back on topic, I have acquaintances from Australia and New Zealand and have learned not to confuse them. (They get very cross.)


I hear they speak English, too. Would love to meet them.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 8, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Back on topic, I have acquaintances from Australia and New Zealand and have learned not to confuse them. (They get very cross.)


Glad to hear there's at least one educated person in the US.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 8, 2022)

A piquant view!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Everyone sucks speaking Dutch. Especially the Dutch. It's like listening to a drunk Englishman trying to speak German.


You’re an American, so your opinion on this matter does not count after what you did to the English language.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2022)

Marcel said:


> You’re an American, so your opinion on this matter does not count after what you did to the English language.


I will have you know, my good fellow, that the Australians have done a great deal to alter the King's English.
Just because they include the extraneous vowel to occasional words does not exempt them from scrutiny!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I will have you know, my good fellow, that the Australians have done a great deal to alter the King's English.
> Just because they include the extraneous vowel to occasional words does not exempt them from scrutiny!


You mean these Aussies?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> You mean these Aussies?
> 
> 
> View attachment 660649


Well, I was actually thinking of Ozzy Man (and his glorious"reviews"), but since you mentioned it...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 9, 2022)

Marcel said:


> You’re an American, so your opinion on this matter does not count after what you did to the English language.


It needed fixin'.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2022)

Marcel said:


> You’re an American, so your opinion on this matter does not count after what you did to the English language.



And considering many foreigners speak better English than many Americans, especially when you get out into the sticks (I think I hear banjos playing), or deep into the cities. 

Sorry, it’s a fact, we Americans butcher the English language in so many ways. I need a translator sometimes.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 9, 2022)

Rubbish! We merely pronounce it as written. properly leaving out the unneeded extra vowels. What we do with it after leaving school has to do with our freedom.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2022)

special ed said:


> Rubbish! We merely pronounce it as written. properly leaving out the unneeded extra vowels. What we do with it after leaving school has to do with our freedom.



Ummm kay…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 20, 2022)

I wish I have had a second account ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2022)

If the English would stop putting an extra "U" in every other word, printing presses would stop contributing to global warming.

Our poor Slavic friends have to keep putting 10 extra consonants in every word because the English keep hogging all of them.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 20, 2022)

Blame the Normans. They imported all those superfluous vowels from France.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 20, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Blame the Normans. They imported all those superfluous vowels from France.



Exactly...and that terribly well-informed Mr. Webster decided that America needed its own language, and so promptly amended the spelling of "English" words, completely missing the fact that most of the "superfluous" vowels originate from French...and, of course, France was the greatest ally of the rebellious Yankees in the First American Civil War (sorry....the American Revolution). 

The irony is breathtaking!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 20, 2022)

And as thanks we gave them back their vowels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 20, 2022)

Thanks to God that you don't speak Arabic! 

Because changing an "a" with an "e" could entirely change the meaning of words.

Bad that you don't speak Persian!!! 

Because we don't care about "vowels".


----------



## Marcel (Mar 20, 2022)

I once could speak a few Persian words. But that was long ago. I still like to write my name in Persian writing, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 20, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I once could speak a few Persian words. But that was long ago. I still like to write my name in Persian writing, though.


You still can learn it. Never is too late for learning new things.


----------



## special ed (Mar 20, 2022)

For the edification of those not keeping in touch with the education, or lack of it, in the U.S. Many cities participate in promotion based on time served, hence a completely new version of English. 














Actually passed and caught in bank deposit.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 20, 2022)

Another:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 20, 2022)

Perhaps they used up all their “E”s.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 20, 2022)

Dat be all i got.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 20, 2022)

Speaking as an Englishman born and bred I often weep at the ba*tardisation of the Beautiful English language.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2022)

So, you're upset we got rid of "U" ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 20, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> Speaking as an Englishman born and bred I often weep at the ba*tarisation of the Beautiful English language.


I've eased up on my feelings, so I no longer feel anyone who uses "irregardless," "nucular," or "ath-a-lete" should be shot. I still, however, feel using the phrase "at this point of time" or the word "transpire" instead of "happen" or "occur" should be felonies.

I also want anybody who uses the phrase "it's only a theory" when trying to denigrate a widely accepted scientific theory, backed by decades of evidence, be imprisoned. 

-------------

Languages change. A lot of modern complaints about English, such as antipathy to split infinitives and dangling participles were made up in the late 19th Century because people though English should be more like Latin (you can't split infinitives in Latin). Use of "they" as an ungendered, third-person pronoun dates back centuries. 

Also, English has been bastardized since the French conquest in 1066.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 20, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> So, you're upset we got rid of "U" ?



Not upset. Just a tad....disappointed.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 20, 2022)

And it's Pearl HARBOR.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 20, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> And it's Pearl HARBOR.



Well of course it is....because that's a proper noun. For example "The term Pearl Harbor is often used as shorthand for the range of attacks by Japanese aircraft against airfields, ships, harbour facilities, and other military targets."

See...I'm bilingual!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 20, 2022)

Curses, foiled again.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 20, 2022)

Shortly after beginning my career, my supervisor was looking for a word in the dictionary to use in a letter to the regional manager. He suddenly cursed and threw the book at the wall and asked the secretaries how to spell "irregardless". They wisely chorused, " I don't know" avoiding his temper. He then turned to me as I was the only one in our department with any college time and asked, "Does irregardless have one or two Rs?" Since it was obvious he couldn't find it spelled properly, I said, " I've always seen it spelled with two Rs." Crisis averted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 20, 2022)

Back to the original (rather sexist...) topic.
Favorite female youtuber? Xyla Foxlin

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 20, 2022)

What is this?!! Raid on Entebbe?
This was a thoroughly hijacked thread, and you come along and try to spoil everything!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 21, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> You still can learn it. Never is too late for learning new things.
> 
> View attachment 661994


I’m learning program languages nowadays. Although Persian seems fun, program languages are more practical for me currently.


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 21, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I’m learning program languages nowadays. Although Persian seems fun, program languages are more practical for me currently.


That's a priority in my "to do" list in the new year. As well as some "visual art" classes.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 22, 2022)

special ed said:


> For the edification of those not keeping in touch with the education, or lack of it, in the U.S. Many cities participate in promotion based on time served, hence a completely new version of English.
> 
> View attachment 661995
> 
> ...


Which just proves that comedian telling the story of the 3 little pigs at Quotes and Jokes post 16,710 was not totally joking when talking about the modern US vocabulary.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 22, 2022)

swampyankee said:


> I've eased up on my feelings, so I no longer feel anyone who uses "irregardless," "nucular," or "ath-a-lete" should be shot. I still, however, feel using the phrase *"at this point of time"* or the word *"transpire"* instead of "happen" or "occur" should be felonies.
> 
> -------------
> 
> *Also, English has been bastardized* since the French conquest in 1066.



Amen to the bold. Add to that all those political words/phrases like misspoke meaning lied and fake news meaning the truths that I refuse to admit to.

I tend to think English first became bastardized around the time of the Roman occupation and then as the Empire spread it started to import words from every country they traded with and fought against as well as those they conquered. Name almost any country (maybe even every country) the English were at war or peace with since the Romans and you will find words from that country in the English language. Actually you can possibly go back further given all the Scotch, Irish and Welsh words that have been absorbed. The English language is like a Hienze dog (57 varieties) only far more so. No wonder the spelling and grammar is so sexually distressed.

All the Americans have done is stick religiously to some long improved English words (ancient English had _gotten _which became _got _in modern English) and to religiously bastardize other words for no valid reason. As prime examples the principle alloying element in aircraft structures is called aluminium in 192 countries but the US, and only the US, must be different. Likewise the prime measurement for distance is metre in 192 countries but spelled the same as the word meaning a type of instrument (meter as in thermometer, hygrometer, ohmmeter, etc) in the US.

SOME of the American spellings I totally support - thru as an example because it is far more logical - but most changes are what can best be called petty bastardry. Surprisingly the US gallon is an example in reverse. At the time the US standardized on the US gallon the Brits were using three different gallons and the US picked the one that was most common. Naturally the Brits decided that they could do "reverse petty bastardry" and later standardized on a different gallon.

Another area the US screwed up was threads. The US initially adopted Whitworth and then changed the angle to make it stronger but also changed from the round tops and bottoms on the threads to square tops and bottoms which is structurally weaker and produces stress raisers that lead to failure. Both countries developed fine thread bolts, and small diameter threads, later and independently.

In November 1946 both the US and Britain standardized on Unified course and fine threads which merged the best features of both threads and which uses American spanner sizes. The Brits had different spanners for coarse and fine threads but fortunately the fine thread bolts used one size smaller spanner than the Whitworth threads so you only needed one set of tools.

Australia, of coarse, still uses Whitworth threads in many industries and Australia is the only country in the world that has 13mm bolts - which coincidentally have exactly the same dimensions as the 1/2 inch Whitworth thread that the Brits (who invented it) had phased out of the automotive and all other major industries before 1955.

To keep things stuffed up when the US, Britain and Australia decided to go metric they made the threads the same as the International Standards Organisation (ISO) thread but went for totally different spanner sizes which proves stupidity is not limited to just one country. Then they wonder why when they export things to any ISO countries the mechanics hate the the product and charge more to fix them because they have to buy a whole new list of spanners.

I even know of one Australian company who got a large contract with a large US hardware chain in the 1980s and lost it within hours of the first shipment arriving because they used 100% Whitworthless hardware and the customer rejected the product because none of their staff or customers had whitless spanners and none of the tool stores sold spanners that would fit.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Anybody heared from Leon lately?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Anybody heared from Leon lately?


Thanks for reminding me. New vid of Leon a few hours ago.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Thanks for reminding me. New vid of Leon a few hours ago.


Hope he does his stretching set again.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Prop Duster (Mar 23, 2022)

While I have, enjoyed this foray into the linguistic jungle of languages as spoken in XYZ vs the language of ABSee. I graciously acknowledge our debt to the Old World's British English and its many, many fermentations and despite its the quixotic quagmire of extraneous "vowel-age", as a useful basic primmer for any of the worlds non-English speaking peoples. Thus may they may start their pilgrimage toward the linguistic nirvana of American English. It gives me great satisfaction, dare I say pride, to know the default lingua franca of the modern world is American English. In closing I wish to acknowledge the contributions of the various languages in the world in fashioning our grand language into the colorful, and comprehensive thing of beauty and "rightness" it is today.

I thank you for the complements you may feel a need to heap on me, but I am only a humble messenger so your good praise is more than enough.
_ Your most humble servant





Prop Duster 








_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2022)

American english is a pidgin language. Simpel but effective.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2022)

Prop Duster said:


> While I have, enjoyed this foray into the linguistic jungle of languages as spoken in XYZ vs the language of ABSee. I graciously acknowledge our debt to the Old World's British English and its many, many fermentations and despite its the quixotic quagmire of extraneous "vowel-age", as a useful basic primmer for any of the worlds non-English speaking peoples. Thus may they may start their pilgrimage toward the linguistic nirvana of American English. It gives me great satisfaction, dare I say pride, to know the default lingua franca of the modern world is American English. In closing I wish to acknowledge the contributions of the various languages in the world in fashioning our grand language into the colorful, and comprehensive thing of beauty and "rightness" it is today.
> 
> I thank you for the complements you may feel a need to heap on me, but I am only a humble messenger so your good praise is more than enough.
> _ Your most humble servant
> ...


Just curious, what language is this?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 23, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Just curious, what language is this?


It is a language that can only exist in American English, does anyone discuss speaking Dutch Spanish in the Netherlands. My self taught English translator in China was proud to read her favourite poem, "How Do I Love Thee" by Elizabeth Barret Browning, in my experience it isnt true that American English is dominant.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 23, 2022)

It is debateable - there are a squillion Americans so they may outnumber those who read write and speak real English and Microsoft have spent the last 30 years forcing US spelling on those using their products so their dumbing down of the world is another factor.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 23, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> It is debateable - there are a squillion Americans so they may outnumber those who read write and speak real English and Microsoft have spent the last 30 years forcing US spelling on those using their products so their dumbing down of the world is another factor.


The population of what used to be India, now India Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka is 1.8 billion.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 23, 2022)

yeah
Forgot about that and the vast majority of them speak NON American English


----------



## special ed (Mar 23, 2022)

Oh,I don't Know about that. I can understand them when they call to tell me my "Windows Computer" has a problem that only they can fix.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2022)

When I was in Eastern Europe several years ago, we were having brunch when Rosi said "oh, there are Americans at that table".
After listening for a few moments, I said "nope, Canadians".
She listened to them for a moment and then asked how I knew because she couldn't tell.
I laughed and said "just trust me on this".

It's hard to explain, but many Canadians (and some north-central americans) have a certain way of talking.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> When I was in Eastern Europe several years ago, we were having brunch when Rosi said "oh, there are Americans at that table".
> After listening for a few moments, I said "nope, Canadians".
> She listened to them for a moment and then asked how I knew because she couldn't tell.
> I laughed and said "just trust me on this".
> ...



Every sentence ended with “eh”?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Every sentence ended with “eh”?


What do you mean, eh?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2022)

Marcel said:


> What do you mean, eh?



Exactly

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 23, 2022)

Grazed and bewildered.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Every sentence ended with “eh”?


That and it's like it always sounds like a question, if that makes sense.

Like I said, hard to describe, but easy to hear.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 23, 2022)

I don't know aboot that.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> That and it's like it always sounds like a question, if that makes sense.
> 
> Like I said, hard to describe, but easy to hear.



And they are super polite, even when they are angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 23, 2022)

It's the Californians who speak in questions.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2022)

special ed said:


> It's the Californians who speak in questions.


Nope.
With the exception of the Ventura area, native Californians speak about the same as the rest of the south-west states.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 23, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And they are super polite, even when they are angry.


The Canadians are all aboot politeness...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 23, 2022)

If I may offer a funny episode which happened many decades ago. Three Canadian Kodak employees were scheduled for an equipment class in Chicago. The class was canceled but the Canadians were sent on to Atlanta for the class. This was May of 1967 and they couldn't believe the warm spring time weather. When one of our classmates from Jacksonville, Florida, told them people were already Swimming in the ocean, they were determined to go. They needed one other to go to share expenses and I was the only one goofy enough to go. At the time in Atlanta, there was a large car dealer who had many lots selling new cars as well as one where "any car on the lot was $100". We, Gerry from Saskatchewan, John from Toronto, Jacque from Quebec and I bought a 1956 Chrysler New Yorker 2 door hard top and went to Jacksonville for the weekend. I use their real names because I may have out lived them as I have Kodak. While driving down John was impressed with all the places selling guns. This was before the 1968 Gun control law so any gas station or bait shop sold guns. On the way back, John had to buy a gun although he would have a problem at the Canadian border. He bought a .22 miniature of a Rossi coach gun, a little top break with side hammers for $20. He had to stop further along the road to fire it into the woods. Back in the Atlanta motel, Gerry and and John had crashed out while Jacque and I couldn't get them up or get the car keys. I suggested to Jacque we pull a trick and I showed him how I pulled the bullets and emptied the powder from two cartridges and pushed the open ends in a bar of soap. The plan was to start an argument between us over the TV program and leave it on a western shootem up to cover the noise. The two of us knew this would work because the four of us had gotten along so well. Jacque wanted to be the "victim" so we took the covers and a few pages from the phone book and put them under his shirt front. As the "argument" progressed and the sleepers woke up I shot Jacque in the chest with soap. A super actor, he twisted, fell on the bed, rolled onto the floor face down and twiched realistically enough (he was laughing) he scared me too. At this point Gerry is about to call an ambulance when John says, "What are we going to do with the body?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 23, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Every sentence ended with “eh”?


Ayuh.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## don4331 (Mar 23, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And they are super polite, even when they are angry.


Try playing hockey with us and see just how polite we are.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 23, 2022)

Yeah - everyone knows the old Canadian saying - went to a fight night and a game of hockey broke out.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2022)

don4331 said:


> Try playing hockey with us and see just how polite we are.



Sure, eh…


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 23, 2022)

special ed said:


> It's the Californians who speak in questions.



Californians use the preparatory "so". Ask them a question, and the first word of the answer is very often "So, [...]".

Also, they talk fast, at least in SoCal.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Californians use the preparatory "so". Ask them a question, and the first word of the answer is very often "So, [...]".
> 
> Also, they talk fast, at least in SoCal.


I'm from Southern California (Orange County native) and that's news to me.

The one linguistic stand-out, is "Surfer Speak", but that's a sub-culture and not wide-spread. They'll typically start a sentence with the word "like" and it may pop up again during the course of the conversation.
Example: "Like, the waves are totally pounding, bro. We need to, like, get out and carve a few!"
An appropiate response would be:
"Dude, I know, right?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 23, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I'm from Southern California (Orange County native) and that's news to me.
> 
> The one linguistic stand-out, is "Surfer Speak", but that's a sub-culture and not wide-spread. They'll typically start a sentence with the word "like" and it may pop up again during the course of the conversation.
> Example: "Like, the waves are totally pounding, bro. We need to, like, get out and carve a few!"
> ...



The "so" thing drove me up the wall in 805. "So" is a synonym for "therefore", or "hence".

The surfer speak had faded out by the early 2000s in Vta County, in favor of gangsta speak.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2022)

805? Oh now that's different.

That's the Ventura area (I mentioned earlier), they have always had their own language.

That's the land of the infamous "Valley Girls" of the 80's and 90's - those of us in true SoCal had nothing to do with them.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2022)

Have I ever mentioned I cannot stand SoCal?

If not…

I really do.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 23, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> 805? Oh now that's different.
> 
> That's the Ventura area (I mentioned earlier), they have always had their own language.
> 
> That's the land of the infamous "Valley Girls" of the 80's and 90's - those of us in true SoCal had nothing to do with them.



Yeah, when Frank Zappa hit the charts with it, I was actually living in CenCal, and Valley-speak had its heyday there too, but Tarzana and SFV were ground-zero for that abomination. It hung on in Vta County 'til around 86 or so.

Anything south of SB was true SoCal to us, but whatever.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 23, 2022)

Ditto - Except for Chino

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 23, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Have I ever mentioned I cannot stand SoCal?
> 
> If not…
> 
> I really do.



Boy Howdy, ain't that the truth? I wrote a song about being a Texan living there. It included the verse

_Plastic money
plastic lips
plastic tits
plastic people_.

Pretty much sums up my views, and apologies to SoCalers who don't match my impressions.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Yeah, when Frank Zappa hit the charts with it, I was actually living in CenCal, and Valley-speak had its heyday there too, but Tarzana and SFV were ground=zero for that abomination. It hung on in Vta County 'til around 86 or so.
> 
> Anything south of SB was true SoCal to us, but whatever.


I escaped the madness and moved 550 north of Anaheim, straight up the 5 to Redding, which is true NorCal.

It was bliss for many years (reminded me of the rural Orange County I grew up in) until people from the Bay Area started arriving in hoards - a couple years ago, I ended up moving about 6 miles out of town, away from all that mess...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Boy Howdy, ain't that the truth? I wrote a song about being a Texan living there. It included the verse
> 
> [/i]Plastic money
> plastic lips
> ...



I spend a lot of time in the Palmdale area. It drains the life force out of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 23, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I escaped the madness and moved 550 north of Anaheim, straight up the 5 to Redding, which is true NorCal.
> 
> It was bliss for many years (reminded me of the rural Orange County I grew up in) until people from the Bay Area started arriving in hoards - a couple years ago, I ended up moving about 6 miles out of town, away from all that mess...



I only lived one year in NorCal and felt much more comfortable. Of course it was in rednecky Livermore, but it was cool. Just out of the Air Force, trying to get a music career going, money was tight and for entertainment on a Saturday I'd fill up my Geo and hit all five bridges, just 'cause. Or hike Mt Diablo, or hit the trails east of town. So much more enjoyable than SoCal concrete.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 23, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I spend a lot of time in the Palmdale area. It drains the life force out of you.



Newport Beach. I want to vomit typing that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 24, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Boy Howdy, ain't that the truth? I wrote a song about being a Texan living there. It included the verse
> 
> _Plastic money
> plastic lips
> ...



SoCal where two out of three women have their own personal silicone valley

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I spend a lot of time in the Palmdale area. It drains the life force out of you.


Lived in the Antelope Valley (Lancaster/ Palmdale) 15 years. At one time it was a great place to live until all the dirt bags from LA infested the place. Great place to fly and a deep aviation history but to be blunt, now it's a giant sh*thole. Here's the best view of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2022)

don4331 said:


> Try playing hockey with us and see just how polite we are.


I lived I Montreal for 3 years during the 1980s, played in an industrial league (was sponsored By Noranda Copper) on the east end. Most of the team were anglophones, I was the only American on the team. To make matters worse, we wore Nordiques Uniforms! It was pretty brutal!

The toughest folks I played against when I lived in Canada were against Mohawk Indians that lived along the US/ Canadian border. Played in a tournament that was supposed to be "no-check." Although we came in 3rd (IIRC) I could barely walk for a week!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I'm from Southern California (Orange County native) and that's news to me.
> 
> The one linguistic stand-out, is "Surfer Speak", but that's a sub-culture and not wide-spread. They'll typically start a sentence with the word "like" and it may pop up again during the course of the conversation.
> Example: "Like, the waves are totally pounding, bro. We need to, like, get out and carve a few!"
> ...



I moved to LA in 1976, it was really nice then. By the early 80s it started going to sh*t.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks guys - yes, my state is a shithole.

It didn't used to be this way. The great decline started in the 80's as millions of clowns came tumbling into the state, vast tracts of orchards and fields were plowed under and strip-malls and housing tracts spread across the landscape like a cancer.

Before that, there were Orange groves as far as the eye could see, families would get together for the weekend out in the desert at someone's homestead, usually flying in because It was faster and safer than driving out on desolate roads.
We fooled around in the oil fields up in the hills, got our backsides dusted with rock salt when we were pilfering oranges, chased Grunnion at the beach at night, waited for the cool inshore breeze to fill the canyons on a late summer afternoon, played hide and seek in the rising tule fog in early fall.
We'd drive to Santa Ana for Christmas shopping on Main street, because Fullerton and Anaheim lacked the high-end stores.
Dad took me to Sycamore Canyon to teach me how to shoot, so I could qualify for my scout badge, I learned how to fly at places that either no longer exist or have changed so much, they are not recognizable.
In my time, businesses in buildings from the turn of the century where still very much alive and well with ornate facades and hardwood floors and lofty ceilings. We had drive-in theaters, drive-in Burger joints, beautiful rolling hills dotted with Oaks and Sycamores, narrow country roads between towns and a laid back way of life.

All this is gone now, and it is devestating to me and other native Californians who are the last of the Golden age generation...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Prop Duster (Mar 24, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> All this is gone now, and it is devestating to me and other native Californians who are the last of the Golden age generation...


Yep. I can remember some of those things too. Remember first time as we drove into the Orange County (in November) there were actual live groves of Orange and Lemon trees as far as the eye could see. Quite a shock for a little kid from Kansas. 
But things have changed "a bit" in the last 50+ years, we still have all these new people moving in and complaining it is

1) "not like "back home" , 
2)"why can't California drivers drive in the rain?" , 
3)"its so expensive here", bla-bla-bla.

1) Then, why should it be? You did move here ?
2) Most people out here are from "some place else" Which means most drivers are from "some place else" and that means they don't know how to drive in the rain and we locals have to drive in fear of  them.
3) Welcome to the "Sunshine Tax" - which is why you came here in the first place ---isn't it?

I now relinquish my soap box to the next member that wants to say something important.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2022)

Prop Duster said:


> Yep. I can remember some of those things too. Remember first time as we drove into the Orange County (in November) there were actual live groves of Orange and Lemon trees as far as the eye could see. Quite a shock for a little kid from Kansas.
> But things have changed "a bit" in the last 50+ years, we still have all these new people moving in and complaining it is
> 
> 1) "not like "back home" ,
> ...



Except many of us complaining don’t live there. We only are visiting for work, and still think its a shit hole.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Can somebody correct the title of this thread?. 

Yes i know i am a

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 24, 2022)

Prop Duster said:


> Yep. I can remember some of those things too. Remember first time as we drove into the Orange County (in November) there were actual live groves of Orange and Lemon trees as far as the eye could see. Quite a shock for a little kid from Kansas.
> But things have changed "a bit" in the last 50+ years, we still have all these new people moving in and complaining it is
> 
> 1) "not like "back home" ,
> ...


I got an embossed invitation to move to The Golden State. My moving expenses covered. 

Californians can’t drive in the rain.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 24, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Except many of us complaining don’t live there. We only are visiting for work, and still think its a shit hole.


Best burritos ever.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 24, 2022)

I didn't mind California when I visited, but don't get me started on Florida or Alabama..,


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Best burritos ever.



I don’t disagree there. I should have specified, SoCal is a life draining shithole.

There are plenty of great things about California, SoCal is not one of them.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2022)

swampyankee said:


> I didn't mind California when I visited, but don't get me started on Florida or Alabama..,



California is great to visit. I just could not live there.

I agree on Florida and Alabama. I’d be ok putting a fence around those states.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 24, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Except many of us complaining don’t live there. We only are visiting for work, and still think its a shit hole.



Or lived there ... and then left for home.

That's the real thing for me: even though I spent so many years there, it never felt like home. Every time I came back to Texas to visit family, it felt like sliding on an old pair of boots.

California's got some beautiful places and when you get away from the cities it's got real charm. But in urban SoCal, for me, the pace of life was just too too too fast.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 24, 2022)

swampyankee said:


> I didn't mind California when I visited, but don't get me started on Florida or Alabama..,

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm ok with getting rid of Florida, but we need to keep the Florida Keys (aka Conch Republic)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm ok with getting rid of Florida, but we need to keep the Florida Keys (aka Conch Republic)



Again, the problem with Florida is that its full of Floridians.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 24, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Again, the problem with Florida is that its full of Floridians.


And whole lotta' retired New Yorkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 24, 2022)

My only California experience was as a 19 year old in the USAF for four weeks in 1960. I remember it then as a great place and have seen the disintegration from a safe distance, in another place Der Adler detests. I did have concerns when my youngest daughter and her Coastie husband were transferred to the McMinnville, Eureka area USCG station, however they returned uninfected and enlightened.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 24, 2022)

To be fair, I don't think there is widespread consensus that the Antelope Valley is the crown jewel of Southern California...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> To be fair, I don't think there is widespread consensus that the Antelope Valley is the crown jewel of Southern California...


I enjoyed the place up until the last 2 or 3 years I lived there. I was heavily involved in the local aviation community and had many good times with folks who flew out of Fox Field, Rosemond, Mojave and Tehachapi airports. The east side of Palmdale and Lancaster saw some real scumbuckets move into the area despite some beautiful homes being built there.

It was a great place to learn how to fly, you learn cross wind landings real quick, especially at Mojave Airport!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> The Canadians are all aboot politeness...


I've lived in Canada for 64 years and not once heard anyone say "aboot". This includes listening to Capers and Newfies......a lot


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> And whole lotta' retired New Yorkers.



That too…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 24, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> I've lived in Canada for 64 years and not once heard anyone say "aboot". This includes listening to Capers and Newfies......a lot


Geo,

I did not mean to offend. I spent every summer of my youth in British Columbia, and until recently visited there on a yearly basis. Unfortunately my limited knowledge of the english language we share prevents me from adequately describing the subtle nuances of what I perceive as a "Canadian accent".

Highest Regards,

Kim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2022)

No offence taken Kim. I am guilty of "eh" usage and saying sorry. I'm also guilty of saying "scooch over" when appropriate

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 24, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> I've lived in Canada for 64 years and not once heard anyone say "aboot". This includes listening to Capers and Newfies......a lot


Not enough Red Green!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> No offence taken Kim. I am guilty of "eh" usage and saying sorry. I'm also guilty of saying "scooch over" when appropriate


After 5 years of living in Canada I came back saying "Eh," which made me more of a standout because of an ingrained New York accent to boot!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 24, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm ok with getting rid of Florida, but we need to keep the Florida Keys (aka Conch Republic)


Why???

They did nothing for me (except one restaurant whose name I cannot remember)


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 24, 2022)

Key Lime Pie...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Mar 24, 2022)

Cute girl likes tanks...


----------



## Prop Duster (Mar 26, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet






....*OH,* you're serious?



That's alright, we'll take your money and wish you well, Mein freund.



To all those that dislike/hate/despise someplace they know/have been/heard about/seen on tv or the movies. Just remember, somebody out there doesn't like your little place of heaven either 😆. Model On!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2022)

Prop Duster said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet
> View attachment 662688
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I’m serious. You’ll be ok. I promise.

And I’m ok if you don’t like my place. Stay out of my place. Deal? Once the USAF decides to not put its planes in your place, I won’t need to come to yours. 

And yes, I’m only kidding with you.


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 28, 2022)

Prop Duster said:


> To all those that dislike/hate/despise someplace they know/have been/heard about/seen on tv or the movies. Just remember, somebody out there doesn't like your little place of heaven either.


Completely agree with you, I have had personal experience of hated and being hated.

But let me disagree with you, especially about "invaders" and "traitors", no one like them, no one wants them!!! 

It's a pity that in "some places", the invaders are being worshipped! And traitors replaced with real heroes who fought them some 1400 years ago (more or less, depends where you live).

No, there wasn't, isn't and will not be friendship with them (traitors, invaders). Whoever they want to be today, still are invaders to my country and my people, after all these years.


----------

